# USB 3 for Mac



## Julian Roberts (Oct 22, 2011)

Has anyone any knowledge of a Mac compatible USB 3 PCI Express card? I've looked into the LaCie version, but this seems to be locked, so you have to use their external drives...

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Oct 22, 2011)

I Googled and came up with this link: http://www.caldigit.com/avdrive/Card_PCIex.html


----------



## Julian Roberts (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent - I hadn't seen this - thanks.


----------

